# Tribute Bands



## pattste

If you were to play in a tribute band, who would pay tribute to? Would your choice be based on the commercial appeal of the project (the potential to get gigs) or strictly for the love of the music? Would you try to recreate the look of the band or a specific show with stage props, costumes and all, just play the music to sound like them as much as possible or simply cover the songs in your own style?


----------



## WEEZY

I'm just about to leave for a gig, It's my Phish tribute band that I've been doing for about a year now. We chose it for the love the music, obviously not for it's commercial appeal. Another main reason for doing it was to improve our chops individually. Phish has a lot of very challenging material and it's been really eye opening learning how to play it. We are all way better overall musicians as a direct result of this project, which was the goal.

We don't try to look or even sound like them - we jam our own style in the improvisational parts (which there are many) and sing with our own voices, not trying to emulate them. (which is a good thing, their singing is generally poor) It's also brought out all the loyal Phish fans, which keeps a full dance floor - they also participate in some songs, which is the nature of their music. It's the most fun I've had in the 10 years I've been playing live!

I'm off to my gig now, cheers!


----------



## Guest

I'd love to do a Phish tribute like WEEZY.

Right now I'm working on a Duran Duran tribute project. (Clips here BTW) We're dressing in the spirit of Duran Duran: suits, shirts - sharp. But not *exactly* like Duran Duran. I'm certainly not putting on any makeup (not that Andy Taylor wore much makeup, but still). We do try to sound like them. We're using the same synths Duran Duran used to record the tracks, I've been attacking Andy, Warren and Domenic's guitar tones with a scalpel. It's pretty involved in that regard. 

I do it for the love the music. I do it all for the love of the music. I don't do this to feed my family so can afford that luxury.


----------



## zontar

I've never been in a Tribute band-but if I were it would have to be for fun and the love of music.

I don't know that I would want to slavishly imitate the band, but on the other hand--that's kind of the point in a way--give people the experience of seeing a band they might not otherwise get to see--so bands that have broken up, had members pass away, that sort of thing--or maybe the band is older now & the Tribute band is young.

I also know it used to bother me for some reason to see a picture or video for a Beatles tribute band and see a right handed Paul. It doesn't bother me now.

I don't know who I would want to "honour" with a tribute band--but once I had a friend who played guitar that reminded me of Neil Young-he didn't see it, but he moves and does facial expressions like Neil Young--so a Neil Young tribute idea popped into my head, but he wouldn't go for it.


----------



## snacker

i don't think my "tribute" bands would draw enough of a crowd......

the jam, pavement, john zorn's masada


----------



## Mooh

I don't care for sound-alike/look-alike bands, preferring instead re-interpretations. Play the tunes and songs as yourselves rather than as cheap imitation. Do a tribute based on your love of the music, *NOT* commercial appeal. Commercial appeal is fickle and random.

The only true tribute band I've played in was a Neil Young inspired band that rarely played anyone else's songs. The leader/singer/guitarist did a pretty decent "Neil", though he didn't go overboard with it. The drummer and bass player (me) did whatever we wanted with the songs. As a group we jammed a lot, soloed, and added dynamics on the fly. When I joined them I figured it wouldn't last, but damned if we played regularly and folks really dig Neil Young...small festivals, biker rallies, bars. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

I would do a split tribute. Pink Floyd for one set and Supertramp for the second would be the artists I would cover. I don't like the "lookalike" aspect but I DO like playing the songs as close to the original studio recording as possible. If you're doing a tribute I think you should avoid the "interpretation" thing. Otherwise, what's the difference between what you're doing and any other cover band, other than the fact that you're only playing songs recorded by one artist?

I do production for lots of tribute shows and when the performer starts to talk to the audience as if they are REALLY the artist they're portraying it's pretty cheezy IMO. 

"this is from my second album with Sun Records...."

Pulllll-ease


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I would do a split tribute. Pink Floyd for one set and Supertramp for the second would be the artists I would cover. I don't like the "lookalike" aspect but I DO like playing the songs as close to the original studio recording as possible. If you're doing a tribute I think you should avoid the "interpretation" thing. Otherwise, what's the difference between what you're doing and any other cover band, other than the fact that you're only playing songs recorded by one artist?
> 
> I do production for lots of tribute shows and when the performer starts to talk to the audience as if they are REALLY the artist they're portraying it's pretty cheezy IMO.
> 
> 
> "this is from my second album with Sun Records...."
> 
> Pulllll-ease


Although I would tend to agree, I must say that I am a big fan of the Caverners - a local Beatle tribute band. They do the suits, hair, guitars and in-between schtick with several costume/guitar changes to mimic the various eras. They're fantastic at it and from 40 feet away they're close enough that with a bit of imagination well ....................... they nail it. Highly recommend you take them in if you get the chance.

BUT ----- I'd say that if you're going to try and cop a band's look and feel then you better be damn good at it - these boys are. I have also seen many "tribute bands" that are nothing more than cover bands specializing in one band's originals and that's exactly how they come off - no respect there.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> I do production for lots of tribute shows and when the performer starts to talk to the audience as if they are REALLY the artist they're portraying it's pretty cheezy IMO.


Not to mention crazy/creepy/bizarre.

I know there was a period there where our Duran Duran tribute singer was thinking he'd _be_ Simon LeBon. Kind of sad to watch. On a related note: he's likely out of the band.


----------



## Hamstrung

allthumbs56 said:


> Although I would tend to agree, I must say that I am a big fan of the Caverners - a local Beatle tribute band. They do the suits, hair, guitars and in-between schtick with several costume/guitar changes to mimic the various eras. They're fantastic at it and from 40 feet away they're close enough that with a bit of imagination well ....................... they nail it. Highly recommend you take them in if you get the chance.
> 
> BUT ----- I'd say that if you're going to try and cop a band's look and feel then you better be damn good at it - these boys are. I have also seen many "tribute bands" that are nothing more than cover bands specializing in one band's originals and that's exactly how they come off - no respect there.


I think it really depends on the band. If you're doing something like The Beatles, AC/DC or Alice Cooper there's a visual element that really should be replicated if however you're doing something like... oh, I dunno, Tragically Hip or The Eagles it would be enough (for me anyway) to only have to nail it sonically.


----------



## Diablo

pattste said:


> If you were to play in a tribute band, who would pay tribute to? Would your choice be based on the commercial appeal of the project (the potential to get gigs) or strictly for the love of the music? Would you try to recreate the look of the band or a specific show with stage props, costumes and all, just play the music to sound like them as much as possible or simply cover the songs in your own style?


I think I'd do it strictly for the love of the music. I've never been into whatever was commercially viable anyways 
I dunno, I think the usual KISs/Led zep Ac/dc's, Van Halens have been done to death.

A Metallica tribute might be fun, same with Foo Fighters, maybe Def Leppard, but the backing vocals would be too hard to pull off live. I think it might be more fun for everyone if its a tribute to an era or genre, a la Metal Skool.

tribute bands are fun, because you at least have some idea what to expect. I hate when i see a marquee at a bar that says something like "Thurs: Jimmy McJim Band, Friday: The Greg Mcgreg Project, Sat:Linda and the Dirty Rockers" etc. If I havent heard of you (and chances are, noone has), then it may as well be a surprise gig anyways, cuz theres nothing to draw me there.


> I do production for lots of tribute shows and when the performer starts to talk to the audience as if they are REALLY the artist they're portraying it's pretty cheezy IMO.
> 
> "this is from my second album with Sun Records...."
> 
> Pulllll-ease


Too funny!
BUT, if its done well, and the character chosen is larger than life, it could be pretty entertaining. A david lee roth tribute for example could be one that i'd watch for entertainment value if the singer/actor can pull it off.


----------



## Chito

I'm actually thinking of forming one that would be playing "Steely Dan" songs. Maybe if/when this current project of mine goes, that's probably something I would surely consider.


----------



## Jimmypaz

Mooh said:


> I don't care for sound-alike/look-alike bands, preferring instead re-interpretations. Play the tunes and songs as yourselves rather than as cheap imitation. Do a tribute based on your love of the music, *NOT* commercial appeal. Commercial appeal is fickle and random.
> 
> The only true tribute band I've played in was a Neil Young inspired band that rarely played anyone else's songs. The leader/singer/guitarist did a pretty decent "Neil", though he didn't go overboard with it. The drummer and bass player (me) did whatever we wanted with the songs. As a group we jammed a lot, soloed, and added dynamics on the fly. When I joined them I figured it wouldn't last, but damned if we played regularly and folks really dig Neil Young...small festivals, biker rallies, bars.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I remember that band, it was OK, as Mooh said they were not really a `tribute band `as such, just played a lot of Neil Young songs. I personally turned down a fairly well paid gig as `Keef`in a looky-likey Stones clone band, I actually try NOT to sound so much like Keef, I've worked hard to find my own style on the guitar, I still fall into the trap of playing Stones licks though., I guess I'm not really into clone bands.


----------



## Milkman

If I'm not mistaken, the tribute artist "industry" really emerged from the Elvis Impersonator phenomenon. Of course, these days they really prefer to be called ETA's (Elvis Tribute Artists).

If you really want to see a shared delusion, go to one of those shows. To see old ladies line up at the stage to receive a scarf and a kiss on the cheek from a fake Elvis, really creeps me out. Don't get me wrong, some of these guys are VERY talented singers, but the whole "pretend" thing really comes off as....well, a bit creepy. With Elvis, it's not about the music.


----------



## Mooh

Jimmypaz said:


> I remember that band, it was OK, as Mooh said they were not really a `tribute band `as such, just played a lot of Neil Young songs. I personally turned down a fairly well paid gig as `Keef`in a looky-likey Stones clone band, I actually try NOT to sound so much like Keef, I've worked hard to find my own style on the guitar, I still fall into the trap of playing Stones licks though., I guess I'm not really into clone bands.


Then you remember the epic fretless bass solos, LOL!

You as Keef would be pretty cool, Jim. I could be Bill Wyman if I lost about 50 pounds.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## CDWaterloo

So far, I've played in Pearl Jam and Radiohead tribute bands but I would like to play guitar in a Zappa tribute band with a lot of talented musicians.


----------



## washburned

I've always wanted to do a tribute to the guitar heavy west coast bands like Buffalo Springfield, the Byrds etc.....about five guitarists and multiple vocalists


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> I don't care for sound-alike/look-alike bands, preferring instead re-interpretations. Play the tunes and songs as yourselves rather than as cheap imitation. Do a tribute based on your love of the music, *NOT* commercial appeal. Commercial appeal is fickle and random.
> 
> The only true tribute band I've played in was a Neil Young inspired band that rarely played anyone else's songs. The leader/singer/guitarist did a pretty decent "Neil", though he didn't go overboard with it. The drummer and bass player (me) did whatever we wanted with the songs. As a group we jammed a lot, soloed, and added dynamics on the fly. When I joined them I figured it wouldn't last, but damned if we played regularly and folks really dig Neil Young...small festivals, biker rallies, bars.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Interesting to read this, as generally if I am going to play a cover song, I like to do it my own way--sometimes that is similar to the original, sometimes it is quite different.

But then you mention a tribute band, and it's the same thing I would have liked to have done--Neil Young.
But even then we would have probably taken some liberties.

But for some people it does pay the bills, but not all of them.

Still for me, playing the guitar is primarily about love for the music.

And in some cases it's about getting together with others--although these days I don't do that on a regular basis, and other than church, I haven't jammed much--I did briefly about 2 months ago on an impromptu basis. And that's about love for the music and getting together, and in the case of church, it's more than that--although I realize that won't apply to everybody here.


----------



## al3d

Personnaly i'de love to do a tribute band..but would be a Dual Tribute band...First long set would be IRON MAIDEN..and second Set would be JUDAS PRIEST...did i mention i'm into 80's metal?..LOL


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I'm currently IN a Rolling Stones tribute band. I'm a HUGE fan so I'm also incredibly picky about we sound. We're open to all the versions of each song - so we'll borrow from the live versions as well as the studio recordings. We are NOT a dress-up band. Mainly because I did not want to be in a band with some guy strutting and pouting his lips in some exaggerated caricature of 1972 Mick Jagger. I play the Keith parts. I've got two of my Teles with only 5 strings on them right now.
I swore I'd never play in a cover band, but this was the one exception. I'm finally playing all the songs I've loved for so many years. My bassist suggested maybe we could do a set of "British invasion" covers as well - to which I said "no". We're just about gig ready, but we're not sure where to play. Cover bars will want 3 full sets - which is a lot of Stones.


----------



## pattste

Powdered Toast Man said:


> We're just about gig ready, but we're not sure where to play. Cover bars will want 3 full sets - which is a lot of Stones.


Here in Montreal, there are lots of shows where two or more bands share the evening. I've seen shows where three bands played half-hour sets and the headliners played for an hour. I don't think it's all that unusual. And it gives a band that's still building a repertoire the chance to play out and get some feedback.


----------



## Guest

pattste said:


> Here in Montreal, there are lots of shows where two or more bands share the evening. I've seen shows where three bands played half-hour sets and the headliners played for an hour. I don't think it's all that unusual. And it gives a band that's still building a repertoire the chance to play out and get some feedback.


I don't think we heard from you on this topic yet? How would you answer your own questions?


----------



## pattste

iaresee said:


> I don't think we heard from you on this topic yet? How would you answer your own questions?


Ian,

I'm not sure, that's why I asked, to get opinions 

I've been thinking for some time now of putting together a tribute to Natalie Merchant. I love her music, both with 10,000 Maniacs and her solo material. The main problem, obviously, will be to find a singer who digs that kind of music and has the personality to pull it off. I've played with female singers in the past and quite often it isn't much fun. As you know, not everybody can play guitar or piano, but _everybody can sing!_ 

(I went to jazz camp several years ago and half the girls who showed up were _singers_. The one that got assigned to my band had her Coral Egan lead sheet. God knows we tried but she left the first and second rehearsal in tears.) 

Back to the topic, I guess it would have to be for the love of the music. I doubt there's thousands of people in town clamouring for a Natalie Merchant tribute. I'd be open to play the songs in our own style or try to sound like the records if the voice is similar. I think both approaches can be interesting. I think we could play private parties and benefits to get started, build a repertoire and confidence and polish the product. Then we'd go on a National Tour!


----------



## Guest

You'd be surprised how many people dig a tribute, well done, once you've got it together. Fans just kind of come out of the woodwork. Especially if you pick a platinum selling artist -- they had to sell all those albums to someone right?

That sounds like a cool project. And if you include the 10,000 Maniacs catalog you've got a huge variety of stuff to pull from. The singer always seems the hardest part to fill. We're up in the air with our guy for the Duran Duran tribute. He hasn't been improving and lately he's stopped returning calls so we're having to regroup and figure out how to find someone new. And yea, that'll be hard.

Touring with this stuff isn't out of the realm of weird. Look at Classic Albums Live or check any casino's calendar - covered with tribute acts. And casinos pay well.


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there...i was in an ac/dc tribute band eons ago as "malcolm young"...the other band members wore the same "uniform"...aka tee shirt/jeans for every single show...

i've got friends that are amazing musicians in lynyrd skynyrd and pink floyd tributes too...

the thing that "bothers" me is that i've asked these guys if they've ever thought of writing their own songs and playing originals...their response is..."why should we...???...we make money doing tributes...???..."

um...yeah...but for how long...???...the "problem" that i have is that they are "making it in the music biz" on the coat tails of famous bands with proven hits...there is a skill to learning other people's songs...but it's not the same as creating your own songs from scratch and having them build over time to become popular...there is no personal satisfaction or fulfillment or respect for copying someone else...

as a tribute band there are lots of new ones popping up every day...do you have any idea how many ac/dc tributes are out there...???...would the "fans" prefer to catch a young fresh version or an old fogey chubby balding version...that's been playing the same stale set for the past 20 years...???...

tribute bands are "okay" for entertainment...but they shouldn't delude themselves into thinking that they have somehow "made it' and garner one iota of respect and adoration or riches that the "original" band enjoys and deserves...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...i was in an ac/dc tribute band eons ago as "malcolm young"...the other band members wore the same "uniform"...aka tee shirt/jeans for every single show...
> 
> i've got friends that are amazing musicians in lynyrd skynyrd and pink floyd tributes too...
> 
> the thing that "bothers" me is that i've asked these guys if they've ever thought of writing their own songs and playing originals...their response is..."why should we...???...we make money doing tributes...???..."
> 
> um...yeah...but for how long...???...the "problem" that i have is that they are "making it in the music biz" on the coat tails of famous bands with proven hits...there is a skill to learning other people's songs...but it's not the same as creating your own songs from scratch and having them build over time to become popular...there is no personal satisfaction or fulfillment or respect for copying someone else...
> 
> as a tribute band there are lots of new ones popping up every day...do you have any idea how many ac/dc tributes are out there...???...would the "fans" prefer to catch a young fresh version or an old fogey chubby balding version...that's been playing the same stale set for the past 20 years...???...
> 
> tribute bands are "okay" for entertainment...but they shouldn't delude themselves into thinking that they have somehow "made it' and garner one iota of respect and adoration or riches that the "original" band enjoys and deserves...


Oh, I totally get it. I've been doing only originals for my entire musical "career" and this is the first time I've gone over to covers. I consider it a side project completely for fun. There are lots of guys out there playing in well established cover bands who do well enough to almost make a living off of that alone. I used to work with a guy who was in a cover band that was in the process of working themselves into the "A" circuit cover bars and he only worked a part-time schedule (20-somthing hours a week). He told me the band made enough money that he only had to work part-time. Now, that's a sweet way to earn a living, but on the other hand, I feel it would get tiresome being a human jukebox.


----------



## Guest

jimihendrix said:


> the thing that "bothers" me is that i've asked these guys if they've ever thought of writing their own songs and playing originals...their response is..."why should we...???...we make money doing tributes...???..."
> 
> um...yeah...but for how long...???...the "problem" that i have is that they are "making it in the music biz" on the coat tails of famous bands with proven hits...there is a skill to learning other people's songs...but it's not the same as creating your own songs from scratch and having them build over time to become popular...there is no personal satisfaction or fulfillment or respect for copying someone else...


This is a point of view that's really limited in its historical scope. For centuries it's been commonplace to play other people's music. Symphonies weren't written by every third and fourth violinist in the pit: they were written by a small group of people capable of writing music well. And then they were played by people who were capable of playing their respective instruments really well. This was really The Way It Was(tm) right up through the second world war. Swing, bop, big band tunes weren't being cranked out by every member of every band: they were being written by a few and played by the many.

Even in modern music not every person in the band is a songwriter. It's as much a talent to write a great song as it is to be a phenomenal guitar player. And it's as valid a career to spend your life playing music other people have written. "Making it" is loving what you do for a living -- and if that's playing what's written on the sheet in front of you then you, or I, or anyone else is no place to judge that person.


----------



## neilli

I'm in a Metallica tribute band and I guess I'm kinda torn about it really - I like the fact that we can actually get well paying shows, and the crowds know the stuff and tend to be really into it. BUT, I would never actively choose to go and see a tribute band myself - they seem kinda naff to me. So in summary, I'm happy to enjoy being part of it and make money from it, but I can see it for what it is...


----------



## nonreverb

I did two stints in tribute bands: A Deep Purple tribute and, on the other end of the spectrum, a James Brown tribute. If I could do either again, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Both were a blast


----------



## Beatles

My band only does 60's, but I wouldn't consider ourselves as a tribute band, although arguably it could be considered as a tribute to the 60's. We don't go as far as wearing all the garb. Nice thing about it is we don't have issues deciding on the tunes. We grew up in the era and play what we love to play. Works for us anyway.


----------



## hollowbody

Chiming in late here. I have no prob with tribute bands, but yeah, it would have to be an awesome band that I was paying tribute to in order to keep me interested. I do covers now and after a while, that gets tiring. I can only imagine playing one band's material over and over again would get old too.

The no-brainer here for me is the Stones. I love their music and they have such a huge repertoire that it would take a while to exhaust it. Also, no matter what kind of setlist you slap together, you can always find room to slot in the hits as well as some more obscure stuff.

Another band that I'd love to do a tribute to is 54-40. I think they're SUCH an underrated Canadian band that constantly got overshadowed by The Hip. If you take a look at each band's greatest hits discs, you'll find an awful lot of fluff on The Hip's 2-CD monstrosity, but the 54-40 disc rocks all the way through! Not to take anything away from The Hip, who I also love (or at least did until 1999-ish), but I think a strictly Canadian tribute band would do well in the GTA/Southern ON area.


----------



## gtone

I agree with hollowbody - I have no problem with tribute bands per se, but I wouldn't be interested in playing set after set of the same artist's material. Even covering bands with a pretty diverse and interesting catalogue such as the Beatles would bore me to tears with my ADD. More interesting might be a tribute "concept" sort of thing - a tribute to the music of the Summer of Love, a recreation of the original Woodstock material, bands that played the Fillmore, Lollapallooza, music of a certain decade, etc., etc.

Just my 2 cents...


----------

